# FEEDBACK AND HOW-TO: SeaFoam



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Someone give me some feedback on this product.

Also.. how do you use it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it has directions on the can

it depends on what you wanna do with it

edit: pic deleted...pwnd by tripod


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tripod sucks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dammit
it was working when i posted it

sorry


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Engine my brotha.. i wanna take that carbon shit off injectors and all that.. i'm currently at 64,000 miles and i'm gonna change oil on Sunday.. wanna do this all at once

So wassup have you used it.. what do you say?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i seafoamed my GA16 Sentra just last week. to make a long story short. 1/2-5/8 the can went into the vacuum line into the manifold at an rpm range around 2,000  and it went in quick. the rest went into the crankase. cant say that it did anything cuz at about the same time my starter broke and took my clutch with it....but from what i could tell the engine ran smoother and was a lil more peppy. :dunno: but there was tons of white smoke :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What exactly is sea-foam supposed to do? Just clean out the carbon?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://stevenbigler.tripod.com/scoutco/id12.html
http://www.totalmotorcycle.com/seafoamtxt.doc


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What exactly is sea-foam supposed to do? Just clean out the carbon?


Yeah, it mainly cleans out the carbon I guess. I have used it before, usually I pour half of it in the tank, pour some down the TBI while running, and you can even use a vacuum line to suck it directly into the intake. I even poured it through the backpressure bypass line on my EGR which also sucked it right into the motor. It did leave a trail of white smoke the next day for the first couple of miles I drove it, but that is normal from what I gather from others who use it. I think you may be able to use a bit in you crankcase before you change oil, but I'd read the instructions first. My girlfriend's dad uses it every couple of months in his Lincoln and swears by it. Says he always sees a slight increase in MPG while it is running through that tankful ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds cool. I would probably let the vaccume suck half and half in the tank. Would that work? I figure I got nothin to loose with a 18 yr. old car.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

SKD - One thing i've read around is that if your car has more than 150,000 miles you shouldn't use it.. because it will do away with what is sealing the engine up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

aight then never mind. It's got at least 140K on it ( my odometer stopped working at 136K)


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

you would probably still be ok to run it through the fuel system via the gas tank, but with that mileage I'd be a little leary of bulk feeding it into the intake or adding it to the oil, even if it was only short term.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> you would probably still be ok to run it through the fuel system via the gas tank, but with that mileage I'd be a little leary of bulk feeding it into the intake or adding it to the oil, even if it was only short term.


ahh screw it. Not worth it. I get 33 MPG on the highway and she still runs good. No need


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Man i want some feedback from the big dawgs MYOUNG and WES - what's your take on the product?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

aimlesspee said:


> Man i want some feedback from the big dawgs MYOUNG and WES - what's your take on the product?


werd iv acually never even heard of it....mmm.... to pep boys i go :hal:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am pretty positive I read something here somewhere that using any kind of fuel additives in a GA16DE was a No No. 

If you are thinking about trying Sea-Foam, you may want to make sure first. Hate to see you have problems as a result.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

It is said that Seafoam + fuel additives is a nono. Seafoam itself is not an additive, just a carb cleaner. It RESTORES horsepower that was taken away over time due to wear and carbon buildup on the internals of the engine. It's also said on the label and from other peoples that it's safe for your o2 sensors.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

RESURECTION!!!

I've used it twice in my car. Once just in gas, and once in gas and crank case. When you use it in the crank case, you're supposed to change the oil immediately though... (which I did.) It seemed to help power and stuff on that tank. I think the stuff just burns better. I'm too afraid to get a vacuum line and suck it up because I'm worried that some spark will get out through the line and blow my hand off. (Bad experiences with carburators and starter fluid.)

Which line do you guys use?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just did an oil change this weekend
and did a seafoam clean out
(use full can of original seafoam, and 1/2 can of deep creep)

>disconnect intake
>sprayed about 1/4 can SeaFoam Deep Creep into intake manifold
>reattatched intake
>started car
>removed intake while holding the throttle slightly open to keep the car running
>sprayed another 1/4 can deep creep into the intake manifold while the car was running, continued spraying until car died
>let sit for approx 10mins
>reattached intake and start car...let car run for 5 mins
(mass amounts of white smoke will pour from your exhaust, this is normal...its doing its job and cleaning out the deposits in your intake)


>added 1/2 can SeaFoam to the oil
>ran motor for approx 5 mins
>let sit for approx 20 mins
>drained oil/seafoam mix
>filled with Mobil 1 5w30 (mmmmm)


>added last half of seafoam to full gas tank


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I want to do Seafoam on my 200SX SE Beater, i have never done it for this car before, and im trying to figure out where i can inject it.

I did it many times on my other car an Accord V6, where i disconnect a tiny vacum hose in the back of the intake manifold and just dip the hose into the can of seafoam slowly and it would just suck it up.

Question is, which hose would be able to do that on a GA16. or do i just have to get Seafoam Deep Creep and spray it into the throttle body while its running.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, seems as if I shouldn't use it seeing as I've got 207k on my engine. . .


----------

